# Pets



## buckmg1 (Nov 17, 2012)

How many of you have pets? And what is one thing you like about them? 

I'll start

I have a guinea pig, and she cheers me up when I'm feeling down


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

*.....*

I got one cat

I like that shes always there, and i can go hug her anytime i want, even though she always try to run away.. xD


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazingly i was never a cat person at all. But back in May 2011 my friend posted a pic of a baby kitten she had found and how animal control couldnt pick her up. I volunteered to take care of it, since i felt horrible to leave a kitten in the world. I still have her to this day, her name is Leah she is nothing but happy  I also have another kitten that i got from a friend who couldnt keep her and didnt know what to do she was scared that her parents would let the cat loose on the streets. Im not a cat person but i care for these creatures.... yes haha you can guess im a dog person, but have only owned one before i had to give it up, it was a 2 month old Beagle named magarito


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I got a big fluffy cat napping at the end of my bed right now. Hah..another cat as well that's been with the family since I was in 2nd grade. My favorite is my dog. Man's best friend for sure. He's getting older these days.. and it's hard to watch that happen.

They're all a positive in my life though.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 3 dogs, 11 cats, 3 goats, 2 horses, about 15 ducks and 1o chickens.

I got one of the dogs as soon as I moved out of my parents house, he is great up for anything always in a good mood.

I have a heavy bag I workout on, when I do he gets a stuff animal and beats it up while I beat up the bag. When I take a nap on the coach he sleeps right below me.

He is 16.5 years old and has helped me through so many hard times just by loving me, I wish I were half the man he thinks I am.


----------



## HRodriguez93 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've had 3 dogs, one was called Lucky, he died when it was about 2 months old, my second one called Toby ran away and someone took him after my stepdad left the gate open, and my third one is a little chihuahua called Roy. Best thing ever. I love him because he's always there, and shows you love anytime of the day.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a rabbit . yeah, we love to cuddle. thankfully he's a rabbit who embraces human contact a lot.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I have a cat and a dog. I love them so much and they help keep me company and cheer me up. I talk to them sometimes.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I have four horses and a cat, but I really only personally 'own' one horse, and she defiantly cheers me up. When I'm stressed I can just go out and ride and have her carry me instead of having to carry myself.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

^ wow that sounds amazing.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

2 cats. One is really attached to me and moves every time I move. I like them because they are cute and makes me smile.


----------



## Incedecent (Dec 5, 2012)

my dog with her unconditional love  (sounds weird now I said it.)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Awwwwww mein woofies is so cute!

Who wants pics of mein little cutie doggies?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have two cats back in England and I miss them so much! When I go back for christmas I am going to hug them to bits


----------



## Aerblade (Dec 8, 2012)

I had pets all my life and I have 2 cats and 2 dogs at the moment.

Im particually close to the cats, always soft and cuddly. Giving them cuddles and hearing them puurrrrr is always so relaxing ^^ and they're so warm to hug in the cold winter nights. I have a well behaved and very handsome brown tabby and a baby-faced and mischievous black kitty ^^ 

My Lurcher is always full of energy! I had him since I was 15 and he never slowed down since. He is always running around, being the annoying mutt he is XD If he slowed down at all I'd be worried! My German Shepherd is an old lady now. She is an extremely timid girl but when she is with the family she is fine. Just sad that she is slowing down but since moving in with us when I was 12 she has been well loved!


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

2 rats, and they give me a reason to love


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

When I was young, I had a turtle, 2 fish and a dwarf rabbit :3


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

JustSmileZee said:


> Amazingly i was never a cat person at all. But back in May 2011 my friend posted a pic of a baby kitten she had found and how animal control couldnt pick her up. I volunteered to take care of it, since i felt horrible to leave a kitten in the world. I still have her to this day, her name is Leah she is nothing but happy  I also have another kitten that i got from a friend who couldnt keep her and didnt know what to do she was scared that her parents would let the cat loose on the streets. Im not a cat person but i care for these creatures.... yes haha you can guess im a dog person, but have only owned one before i had to give it up, it was a 2 month old Beagle named magarito


Just like you I've never been a cat person but this summer I found an one month old stray kitten that I take care of now.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Awwwwww mein woofies is so cute!
> 
> Who wants pics of mein little cutie doggies?


Ich


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

I currently have two small dogs Lucy and Presley and a couple of cats which live outside here in the country.
I've always had both plus rabbits, guinea pigs, a duck, chicken too in the past.
Guess you could say I'm an animal person.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i have pets

4 dogs- the dogs are fun and cute. when im mad and they come up to me to pet them or something, they are so nice and playful and cute like how can i be mad???? they help cheer me up

a cat-as much as i would rather type, i love it when it lays down on my lap/laptop...or when it gives me a little massage

a bird-i love singing to it or whistling or humming, he does a little dance

and a snake-it scares me but its a cute shy snake


----------



## AnxietyCat (Dec 5, 2012)

I have five guinea pigs and two gerbils! I love everithing about them, they cheers me up


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a cat. I love how he senses when I'm not feeling well and will stay with me. That and when he sees me he'll flop on his back, letting me know he wants a belly rub.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a cat but he acts more like a puppy and I love him because he follows me around and makes me immediately happy when I see him


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I had two cats back at home and I miss them so much! One is fat and named Butter and then I had another cat that we saved as a kitten, he's fluffy and his name is Boy. (we weren't going to keep him, so we just called him the boy kitty since my cat was a girl, and so Boy just stuck) But then I moved away to North Carolina to get married to my marine, and he's allergic to cats and loves dogs so we got a rat terrier/daschund mix, his name is Biscuit. He's 6 months old. I never want a puppy ever again lol, next time i'll get an older dog from the shelter.


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

Words just cannot express how much I love my dog, Sammy. He is my best friend and is always there for me. It's like, I can just feel his love for me...and it's just awesome. Right now I have the biggest smile just thinking about him, and he's currently curled up in a ball by my head, between my boyfriend and I. Lol. 

My family's dog accidentally got knocked up by my boyfriend's brother's dog, and it resulted in Sammy and 8 other pups. He was the 2nd born and as soon as I saw him he was mine. I have a picture of him in the palm of my hand, about 30 minutes after being born. I'd bring him to my bedroom everyday just to lay next to me,so he caught on very quickly and he knew that he was mine. He now follows me EVERYWHERE. Lol.

I also have two cats. Mom and daughter. Momma cat approached my boyfriend at a junkyard and put her paws up on his leg to stretch, and he brought her home to me. She was a kitten at the time. About a year later she escaped and went whorin', came back and later on she had Boots, our other cats. I love them too. So soft and cuddly :3

This post made me happy.


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

3

Cockatiel - Jasper
Leopard Geckos - Hydra, Cosmo


----------



## Heart of Glass 14 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a rabbit and two gerbils. They're the cutest.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I have a dog. She's a husky/wolf mix. She is very pretty!

I like that she is really playful and makes me laugh with the silly things she does


----------



## Sigh2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sometimes, the only thing left that seems to like me is my rat <3


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

I have two dogs.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Cashew said:


> I have four rats. They make me happy at just about any given moment :yes


Awh, you're so lucky, I would LOVE to have a rat as a pet  They're so friendly


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 3 dogs, 3 cats, 2 rabbits, a small parrot and a goldfish.

The 3 dogs are a handful. Especially considering one is quite literally, larger than I am. She's the alpha female, no one messes with her  She's a gentle giant though. One of our dogs is a rescue

2 of our cats we picked up as strays. One I found in the big at work (mother had a litter outside & abandoned them - Out of 6, there were 2 left.) I took the 2 but one later died as a result of developmental complications  We still have her brother!  

I love my rabbits, although I'm very allergic to them now  

The parrot loves to try to hitch rides on one of our dogs backs - watching the dogs reaction is hilarious

Having a goldfish is very relaxing to come home and look at


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a picture of some of them  The labrador retriever is our rescue


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Shrimpy said:


> The 3 dogs are a handful. Especially considering one is quite literally, larger than I am.


Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

FRWL said:


> Irish Wolfhound?


Yes, you can see her in the picture I posted above


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Got two cats. One is awesome because he's a goofy little thing, pretty playful but not annoyingly so. The other is awesome because he's always trying to cuddle. Both are awesome because they're fluffy as fluff, as soft as softness and as warm as warmth. They make a good extra blanket in winter.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two cats. One is like me, delicately framed, shy around strangers but affectionate to those he knows well.


----------

